# Oat wine



## barryjo (Nov 17, 2014)

Has anyone heard of, or have a recipe for, an oat wine???


----------



## Thig (Nov 17, 2014)

Sounds like fermented oat would be more of a beer than a wine.


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 17, 2014)

That's what I've seen, beer and mash ingredient, not wine. You can lead a horse to wine but......
Mike


----------



## 3274mike (Mar 17, 2015)

Would you just have to crack them first or just put them in a bag in the fermenter I'm interested in trying this might go over with my beer drinking friends. Does Jack Keller have a recipe for this


----------



## Arne (Mar 18, 2015)

Try throwing them in the fermenter, hit them with pectic enzime and let emtake off. Or maybe simmer them down and use the juice from them. I would just try a small batch first, keep good notes, if it works out make more. If not , you aren't out much. If it works out and comes out good, make sure you let us know. Arne.


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 18, 2015)

I wonder if oats have any fermentable sugars without malting the oat... in which case fermenting malted oats would be more beer like, but if you simply used the oats as the basis for flavor and added sucrose and/or fructose and then fermented that perhaps the result would be a wine. Many years ago(almost 20) I made a rice wine and wheat wine that way. If my memory serves me well, they were... um... the other side of OK. But I was very green in those days...


----------



## barryjo (Mar 19, 2015)

BernardSmith said:


> I wonder if oats have any fermentable sugars without malting the oat... in which case fermenting malted oats would be more beer like, but if you simply used the oats as the basis for flavor and added sucrose and/or fructose and then fermented that perhaps the result would be a wine. Many years ago(almost 20) I made a rice wine and wheat wine that way. If my memory serves me well, they were... um... the other side of OK. But I was very green in those days...



I asked about oats because there is a new sweetener coming on the market made from oats. Check www.oattech.com and then google oatsweet. 
It has the consistency of cool LME! That is: thick. AFAIK it is only available in the twin Cities at Lund groceries. For now, it is an additive. But when sold in stores, it is a pancake syrup so might have possibilities.
As for grain wine (oat or wheat) HE Bravery had a wheat recipe in his book. I think I might have made this one many moons ago. Before I had any idea what I was doing. Red wine was 2 qts Welchs Grape, 2 qts water and a pack of Fleischmanns bread yeast. Obviously the wheat wine was also "the other side of OK!" I know it ferments because distillers are using it.
Good luck.


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 19, 2015)

Not sure about how distillers use oats but assuming that they malt their grains then the enzymes produced in the malting process allow the large molecules of sugar to be broken into smaller molecules of glucose and maltose and other sugars that the yeast can tackle. If you then boil that fermentation you can concentrate the alcohol (distillation) but that says nothing about making a wine from grain as malting by convention produces a beer and not a wine (and wine makers tend to avoid both water (I know many on this forum don't avoid water) and heat and brewers live to add water and find all kinds of ways to torture their grains with heat)


----------

